# Shootout at the SlingshotLeague.com Corral



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, per the rules outlined in this post  there will be no ties in the event of a perfect score in the slingshotleague.com 10 meter contest, the winner will be determined by a shootout. Very understandable since cool prizes are on the line!
Hawk2009 already posted a perfect "10" and now there are two of us at the top:




Who else wants in? I know there are others who can do it. 10 shots in a 3" circle is challenging but far from impossible (well, 2 shots in 5 circles, which is the bigger challenge). This is great practice for the Eagle Eye shoot at the ECST!.
Any other real competitors out there?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice job MJ. I am gonna try to get in on this soon I hope. I made some targets tonight. The time change will help also since the indoor range didn't work.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

If it ever stops dumping rain I'll give it a stab


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll give it ago this weekend, and see what footage i can get.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i took a shot at it this am after it stopped HAILING. my fingers were frozen from scooping up hail to save, and i was in my underwear. i scored a 7. try again after work.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

pop shot said:


> i took a shot at it this am after it stopped HAILING. my fingers were frozen from scooping up hail to save, and i was in my underwear.


Yoe ARE addicted!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

the hailstorm in Hawaii was the ultimate excuse to shoot outside in my underwear at 6:30 am.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> the hailstorm in Hawaii was the ultimate excuse to shoot outside in my underwear at 6:30 am.


Awesome!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

pop shot said:


> ... outside in my underwear at 6:30 am.










any pics ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Scores are gone from the website and NaturalFork has said he's out for a while.
Bummer...
Thanks to those who entered, anyway


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> the hailstorm in Hawaii was the ultimate excuse to shoot outside in my underwear at 6:30 am.


outside in your underware in the hail? noooooooo i wont sleep tonight, the humanity!


----------

